# Immigration To Australia Through Company Sponsor



## adeniyi (Feb 19, 2008)

Sir/ma,
Please Link Me To Any Company That Help Foreign Worker To Australia Through Sponsorship.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

I'm afraid it's not as easy as that. It's quite rare to get a company to sponsor you. Some do, most don't. It's down to the individual company therefore it's impossible to give you a list.

Do some research on companies in Australia that are like the one you are working for at the moment and send them a letter asking if they are willing to sponsor you.

You could also contact a few recruitment agencies, they tend to know which companies are willing to sponsor.

Hope this helps

Dolly


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

What is your field? Is there a professional journal that you can look to for international job postings? Depending on your level of education and experience, you may be able to find an employer to sponsor you, but typically that's for the highest level of education or experience. There's not much benefit for an employer to pay the couple-grand it'll take to sponsor someone for permanent residency (not to mention several thousand more to bring them over) unless they have trouble finding an Aussie who can do the job; usually that requires a very specialised skill.


----------



## bpmenon (Jun 16, 2008)

did you get anyfeedback for this


----------

